# Cub 2182, metal hood conversion problems



## patdufo (5 mo ago)

I just bought a 2182 with the Cubs Kabota three cylinder and the previous owner started a metal hood conversion he cut down the tower and mounted a metal front and the hood will hit the hydraulic levers also the radiator was mounted higher and the shroud don’t fit also has rear saddle tanks what sheet metals fit over that also watch has he taken the hood from? Any help will be greatly appreciated Also can’t seem to post pictures?


----------



## patdufo (5 mo ago)




----------



## patdufo (5 mo ago)

Also he said it was a 2083 but 2182 was the only one I could find that had a Kubota anybody know for sure from the model number thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The model number does point to a 2182!?!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Cub Cadet Junkyards Near Me [Locator Map + Guide + FAQ]


Click here to find Cub Cadet junkyards near me. Our Cub Cadet junkyard finder shows the best locations for cheap parts. You can get a free...




junkyardsnearme.net







Cub Cadet Used Parts


----------



## vaseline2019 (2 mo ago)

You can find auto junk yards near me to help solve your problems:

uscarjunker.com/junk-yards 

Hope that helps.


----------

